# Making Yogurt Starter?



## chefathome (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I was wondering if I can make a from-scratch-homemade yogurt starter without using any commercial yogurt starter. Is that possible at all to grow the needed bacteria at home?

Thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2011)

If you get plain yoghurt with live bacteria, that is "yoghurt starter". Some brands of yoghurt have live culture and others seem to pasteurize after the yoghurt is made. Here in Canada, I know that Liberty has live bacteria in their plain yoghurt. You can usually find some yoghurt with live bacteria at the health food store. Try the supermarket and see what it says on the label.


----------



## chefathome (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for that.

Is there any way of making a starter even without bought yogurt, i.e., from scratch?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2011)

chefathome said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Is there any way of making a starter even without bought yogurt, i.e., from scratch?



I don't think so. Yoghurt beasties were probably wild, in the air, when yoghurt was first discovered, but I wouldn't trust what might land on my milk today. Your best bet is to start with yoghurt and then just save some of the yoghurt you make to start the next batch.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 7, 2011)

try to warm the milk up a little bit, just lightly warm. Then add some lemon juice, mix, let it seat on the counterfor for a day or so, maybe two. See what happens. It may not be the same yougurt you get from the store. Depending what you needed for.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> try to warm the milk up a little bit, just lightly warm. Then add some lemon juice, mix, let it seat on the counterfor for a day or so, maybe two. See what happens. It may not be the same yougurt you get from the store. Depending what you needed for.



I call that buttermilk substitute  If you heat it, you get cottage cheese & whey.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 7, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I call that buttermilk substitute  If you heat it, you get cottage cheese & whey.


 
it is, you are right. toget cheese you have to drain it first.


----------

